# A dilemma - 7d -> 5d mk ?



## gj64mad1989 (Mar 4, 2012)

So here is my dilemma. I own a 7d at the moment and am happy with it, but have been wanting to go full frame for a while now. I would of snapped the opportunity of a 5d3 but the price is too high for me at the moment (note to trolls, I don't care about the price itself- I just can't afford it right now). So my issue is this. I can go to a 5d2 which are now more affordable, but should I wait and save the pennies or make the jump?

The other dilemma is over one of my lenses. I own what I consider Canons best walkabout lenses - EFS 17-55 2.8 IS. I love this lens- its an L lens in disguise and performs brilliantly. However, I would have to factor in the expense of a new standard zoom into the change over (as-well as selling the EFS) which makes it even harder to move. 

My current kit list is

7d
EFS 17-55 2.8 IS
50mm 1.4
70-200 2.8L IS II

So what to do? Wait and save, or take a leap. My current outlets are portraiture, events and fine art. Oh and whilst your here- take a look at my port geoffjanes.500px.com - any feedback would be gratefully received.

Thanks

Geoff.


----------



## pz-photography (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm also owning a 7D right now and I was thinking about buying a 5D II a few month ago, but then I decided to wait for the 5D III since the 5D II really feels like a step back from the 7D (in terms of controls, AF, customization, frame rate etc...) Now I preordered a 5D III (I'm number one of the waiting list at calumetphotographic germany :-D). I reaaally would wait until you have the money for a 5D III and I would sell the 7D (exept you do a lot of wildlife an need the crop factor). As standard lens I would go for the 24-105 IS, its not so much more expensive than the 17-55 (maybe 200 bucks?) and its a really good lense. Since the 5D III has an amazing iso performance you don't really need 2.8. And please do NOT go for the 24-70 I, cause it really sucks in terms of sharpness. If you want 2.8, go for the 24-70 II and nothing else (exept maybe the new tamron :-D)


----------



## swiss (Mar 4, 2012)

I am right in the same situation and after knowing the price of the 5D3 I have decided to postpone my purchase at least after the olympics or to make a christmas present to myself . But anyhow I will get the 5D3 and not the 5D2.


----------



## daveheinzel (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice photos, Geoff. I'm in the same place. 7D, same lenses (except trade your 17-55 for my 17-40). But I want to go full frame. I shoot video and take stills. I'm torn between the 5D II and III. I think I'm leaning more towards the 5D II. I don't need dual cards, I can live without the headphone jack and slower autofocus and fewer points is ok for most of what I do. But it's hard to make a commitment with a camera that has a newer brother with superior image quality. And I think that's what I'm still waiting for... some solid real-world comparison of image quality between the two cameras. When it comes down to it though, it's going to be hard to NOT spring for the III. But really, I'd probably do fine with the II.


----------



## 7enderbender (Mar 4, 2012)

With that in mind I see only two options as far as the body is concerned:

a) wait a year or two for the price to go down and keep using the 7D
b) buy the 5DII

Honestly, I don't think either decision is bad. I personally think that trading a body only makes sense if you are either very dissatisfied with what you have or something breaks. As appealing the 5DIII looks I really see no reason for me personally to go there - especially with the price back to where the 5D series originally started out. Again, just like you this is not a complaint, merely an observation. I would think that the MarkIII is worth the price and that my 5DII was a bargain (in 2010 for around $2200).

More tricky is the lens question. Your EF-S lens won't work on full frame and then it comes down to the 24-105, the new 24-70 or the old one. I personally start looking for a good copy of the original 24-70. But I'm biased against all the plastic lenses Canon comes out with these days, including the new 24-70. My 24-105 works pretty well but I don't love it.


----------



## Rob Wiebe (Mar 4, 2012)

I had the 7D and the 5D2, sold the 7D and ordered the 1D-X. Bottom line is that I miss the 7D compared to the 5D2 which I am still using. The 7D focussing speed and accuracy are what I miss the most. Given the differences it has also helped me to decide to order the 5D3 and sell the 5D2 as soon as one of the new ones arrive...LOL. Most of my work is commercial but my 'own' fun time is landscape , wildlife. Price wise, if it is something you use to earn money, then bite the bullet and look at the 5D3. Otherwise, waiting is always an option but if you wait for the right moment you might not ever upgrade. Plan, target and acquire when ready. ;-)


----------



## nesarajah (Mar 4, 2012)

I would avoid the 5D mk2 at all costs . If you own the 7D this will a step backwards in terms of AF , slow to lock on and getting it wrong in low light. Its pointless to have great low light capabilities and not be able to lock on to the subject. 

ps. I know some people might says that their 5D mk2 is just fine in the AF department but I used to own one and the 7D is 100 million times better in the AF department .


----------



## marekjoz (Mar 4, 2012)

nesarajah said:


> I would avoid the 5D mk2 at all costs . If you own the 7D this will a step backwards in terms of AF , slow to lock on and getting it wrong in low light. Its pointless to have great low light capabilities and not be able to lock on to the subject.
> 
> ps. I know some people might says that their 5D mk2 is just fine in the AF department but I used to own one and the 7D is 100 million times better in the AF department .


Having both I can say they pictures from 5d2 are always better if only I can focus and lens range is enough. There are situations, you don't need AF at all. In such a case all you care is picture quality. For instance - make a product photo or landscape. 7d AF is better, but also not easy to use. I'd never say 5d2 is a step backward in comparison to 5d2. Maybe if I wouldn't see 5d2 in action.


----------



## silversurfer96 (Mar 4, 2012)

I am in the same boat with 7D and looking to upgrade to full frame. However, with this price, I will have to wait a little longer. Hoping for a better deal around Christmas. Either way, 1DX is out of my price range, but am convinced that mark iii is the one for me. Just have to save a little bit more.


----------



## TexPhoto (Mar 5, 2012)

If you already own a 7D, *adding* a 5DII would probably be significantly cheaper than selling and buying a 5DIII.

The 7D and 5DII make an awesome combination. Do you have an awesome FF camera? A sports camera with 8 fps yes. A camera with late pixels and low noise, yes. A wildlife camera that acts as a 1.6X teleconverter with no loss of light, yes. A second camera for your girlfriend to carry when you go hiking, check!/or as a back-up when you shoot weddings? check. Can you use either one for stills while the other sits on a tripod shooting video? check. 

Anyway, i've had both for almost 2 years. love the combo. May upgrade my 5DII to a 3, but will keep the 7D at this point. I dabble in sports, but its great for shooting my 6 year old who is pretty fast. 

I think I'd be looking for a good used 5DII if i was going after one at this point. Find someone selling it with the 24-105mm and you have solved your walking around lens issue.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 5, 2012)

It is a big step to go FF. all your EF lenses are suddenly shorter, so you need longer ones, and your EF-s lenses won't fit either. So, Its a difficult decision. 

The 5D MK II is very good, IMHO, you would need to want that Better AF and / or the better high ISO to justify the difference. I have both right now, 7D and 5D MK II. I just got home, and had to use ISO 6400 tonight with my 35mm f/1.4 lens to shoot my sons photo in his costume for a college play.

I will buy the MK III because one plus stops of High ISO make such a big difference to me, and the better metering and AF are a welcome bonus. For many, ISO 3200 is just fine.


----------



## crasher7 (Mar 5, 2012)

You'll just have to save for a 24-70.Oh and it's not in disguise.


----------



## dbduchene (Mar 5, 2012)

I have a 5D, 7D and 5D MK II in my bag bought in the order. Every lens that I own is good on the FF. The Funny thing is that sense getting the 7D the other bodies almost never come out of the bag. They are both VERY GOOD cameras but there as so many times that that 1.6 advantage is worth so much. When I bought that MK II I was planing on selling the 1st 5D but am not sure right now. Another 6 to 12 months will tell for me but with what I know now I would spend my budget on good glass. That is what I am doing for now. More very high end glass while hoping that they come out with a MP monster for when I do use the FF


----------



## ronderick (Mar 5, 2012)

@Geoff: If you take a look around, I think you see several people already have the 7D + 5D2 combo, so I don't think I have to vouch for the quality of the combo. I think the question you should ask yourself is: do you absolutely need the most tech-advanced FF body in the lineup?

If you want the latest camera and could afford to wait a bit, just save up and take a dive when the price is right (though I doubt there's much room for price drop in the first year).

If you just want to have a good starting point in the FF lineup w/o selling an organ, I'd say wait for a while and pick up a nice, new 5D2 at a good price. In a way, I suspect that Canon is trying to make this camera the "affordable" FF body, so they'll probably keep it in the lineup for a while and find a way to lower the price further, making more people jump from APS-C to ff. 

Sure, you probably can't enjoy the 61 AF and 6 FPS and the better ISO, but it's still an FF body that gets the job done.

This approach also gives you some room in terms of lens choice. Looking at your inventory, the only lens you won't be able to use on the FF is the 17-55. However, given the load of 5d2/5d3 kits, finding a good deal on a new 24-105 won't be that hard (who knows? You might consider purchasing the kit yourself). 

As for the older lens, you can probably get rid of it with your 7D if Canon comes out with a speedy full frame body, or keep it if you switch to 7D2 in the future.


----------



## gj64mad1989 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your messages, a 7d + 5d2 combo sounds interesting. I suppose my next question is 24-105 F4L IS or 24-70 2.8L I


----------



## justsomedude (Mar 8, 2012)

gj64mad1989 said:


> Thanks everyone for your messages, a 7d + 5d2 combo sounds interesting. I suppose my next question is 24-105 F4L IS or 24-70 2.8L I



The 7D and 5D2 is a perfect combo... FF options with crop sensor reach, and weather sealing on a sweet crop body. However, as some have already noted, you may find the AF on the 5D2 somewhat lacking. It really reminds me of my 40D's AF - and is a bit of a step down from your 7D's system.

That said, it still is a great combo. But that 5D3 AF (taken straight from the 1DX), looks mind blowing.


----------

